# Just some pics of my natts and their tank mates



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Schwartz's Cory









Striped Raphael Catfish









Fat-ass Spotted Raphael Catfish









Female Kribensis Cichlid









Male Kribensis Cichlid









Big big one, Ed









Ed in close-up









Piranha tankmates: neon, rummy-nose, glowlight, serpae and emperor tetras and zebra barb, eeh danio

Hope you enjoy


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Those are some great looking fish!!! Is big ed all by himself?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that Judazzz had one of the best tanks I know about.
I love the way he gets all these fish to live together.

Xenon - I believe that big ed is with all the other fish.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I meant is he with any other piranha? :laughlong:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

why do big p's always have a line down them?????


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

nice quality pics, I wish my pictures could come out that nice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, amigo's








Well, time to answer some questions:

X: nope, Ed has five 4-5" buddies.
Here's a picture:








Note the odd coloration: I took this picture at night, when I came home from an evening out and I woke them up.

And a full tank shot:









Innes: thanks for the compliment! Decorating the tank and selecting all those fishies set me back a nice amount of money, but it's worth every cent (and more: I'm just beginning)...
I still think it's really weird having all those fish together: it's almost like a predatory fish tank and a community tank combined in one, and both are blissfully unaware of each other. It's the result of endless experimenting, experimenting and more experimenting...

MAD: do you mean the "slit" in their forehead? My smaller reds have it too. I think it's for aquadynamics, just like the serrae's p's have running across their upper and lower body. It reduces drag, and enables them to swim faster. Think of this: most piranha's stalk their prey, and try to catch it in a burst of speed (a bit similar to cheetah's...)

Nitro: my camera is a really cheap one. It's 1,3 Megapixel Sony DSC-P20 and I paid about $200,- for it. It's a really simple model, but with some nice extra features, like a macro setting for extreme close-ups, flash with red-eye reduction, a nice zoom function. It's by no means a fancy-ass camera (and completely unsuitable for outdoor pictures), but if you want to make some nice pictures of your fish, I do recommend this model. Only downside: it uses batteries like there is no tomorrow, and buying an accu and adapter costs an additional 150 bucks...
The pictures I post here and on my website (there are many more on there *wink wink*  ) are selected from hundreds of pictures I take every month. Only the best make it on-line, after some rigorous editing in Fireworks/Photoshop.

Again, thanks for the nice words, and feel free to ask more questions if you have any...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> why do big p's always have a line down them?????


Did you actually mean the line running across their forehead, what I explained in my previous post???

Or do you mean the line on their side, running from the gills to the base of the tail? In that case, it's the lateral line (which all bony fish have). If you look closer (not with the naked eye, though) you'll see the line is composed of tiny openings. As far as I know they're used for water exchange with their surrounding (to keep buoyancy (sp?); it's to prevent them from floating to the surface or sinking like a brick). Besides that, they're partly filled with a gelly-like substance which enables fish to pick up pressure differences in the water (like the water movement when a large predator swims by, or the erratic movements of a fish in distress...). The reason why fish start darting around in their tank when you tap at the tank wall is that they feel the vibrations in the water the tapping produces.


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

nice pics.


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice pics. MAD may be referring to the lateral line, the line down the sides of the fish, it is for sensing things around them.

I have added neons, bloodfins, cory's and rummynose tetras too and so far no casualties. Makes a great busy tank for sure


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great pics Judazzz, simply amazing...!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet tank mates


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

SWEET


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

the pics wont load for me


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

awesome pics. I really need to get a job so i can afford to get my tank into shape like that


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

what do you feed your raf. cats??


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for your comments, guys... :smile: 
And special thanks to robrudy50 for digging up this ancient thread once again...









Fuzzy: try again later - most likely, the server where I store these pics is down once again...









Need a Rhom: I feed them catfish/algae pellets, and they also eat left-overs (they absolutely love shrimp!) And I think they also eat small fish if they venture too close (raphaels are known to do this given the right opportunity...) I loose small tetra's on a regular basis, and I find it hard to believe that my reds would even bother chasing such a tiny meal (I never see them give chase, so that's why I think the cats are the culprits...)


----------

